# Global vs F. Dick



## BostonTommy (Dec 9, 2018)

Hello folks - my wife recently bought us a nice Global Classic set on sale for $319. I'm just a basic home cook with no formal training.

https://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/global-classic-7-piece-wood-block-set/

We haven't yet opened them, but they are decent and should suffice for my needs. I don't mind they're lightweight.

I came across F. Dick and in particular, these 2 series (1905 and Worldchefs). These have gotten great reviews and I'm considering these instead. Curious as to thoughts:

https://www.afcoltellerie.com/en/bl...ck-wacs-knives-tong-and-sharpening-steel.html

https://www.afcoltellerie.com/en/dick-1905-santoku-cm-18-10804.html

Thank you!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi and welcome to CT. 

Here are my thoughts: Yep, those are knives.

So, here are some questions I have for you.

- How do they feel in your hand?
- Where do you prefer the balance point?
- What material do you prefer the handles to be made of? Wood? Composite material? Metal? Plastic?
- What style handle do you prefer?
- What size blade in terms of length, width and thickness do you prefer in a chef's knife? Filet knife? 
- Do you prefer Western style or Japanese style blades?
- What metal do you prefer in a blade?
- Do you prefer a stiff blade or a more flexible blade?
- What sort of bevel are you looking for?
- What are the most common ingredients the knives will be used to prepare? Meat, fish, poultry, veggies/fruit? 
- What level are your knife skills? None, beginner, intermediate, advanced, samurai?
- Do you know how to use wet stones to sharpen knives?

Choosing a knife or a set of knives is a very personal decision regardless if you are a beginner or a professional. None of us can tell you what is good for you. We can comment on the manufacturing quality of a knife. But, that's about it.

If you answer these questions, then, you can actually answer your own question. 

Good luck.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Boston Tommy, are you actually from Boston MA?

You will do most of our work for us if you search these posts for "knife sets" in general, and Global and F. Dick in particular. Most of us here would rather recommend 2 or 3 knives of great dollar value that would be particularly useful to you. But I will say that the only real + to the F.Dick set is that it comes with a decent sized chefs, and you'd likely prefer their handles also. But I personally would like to see you spend EU700+ elsewise, and that would include some sharpening gear, or plan.


----------



## BostonTommy (Dec 9, 2018)

sgsvirgil said:


> Hi and welcome to CT.
> 
> Here are my thoughts: Yep, those are knives.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your response here. Admittedly, and perhaps embarrassingly, a lot of these questions won't apply for me (as I barely know what some of them mean).

That said, Globals feel fine in my hand. I don't have many preferences, and that's mainly b/c I don't know enough to know the difference / haven't had the experience of learning.

I enjoy Japanese but can't say I know enough to prefer it definitively over Western.

These will be used mainly for cutting fruits / veggies / meats. Nothing really more advanced than that.

I just wanted to make sure I didn't end up getting a brand that was a piece of crap (to you last point), but I really appreciate the feedback here. This will give me a short-list of things to learn  Thank you!


----------



## BostonTommy (Dec 9, 2018)

rick alan said:


> Boston Tommy, are you actually from Boston MA?
> 
> You will do most of our work for us if you search these posts for "knife sets" in general, and Global and F. Dick in particular. Most of us here would rather recommend 2 or 3 knives of great dollar value that would be particularly useful to you. But I will say that the only real + to the F.Dick set is that it comes with a decent sized chefs, and you'd likely prefer their handles also. But I personally would like to see you spend EU700+ elsewise, and that would include some sharpening gear, or plan.


Thank you for this feedback! That's kind of exactly what led me down this path... The Globals have all the basics covered, with a block and a honing tool, but I was thinking "perhaps I just want to build my own collection ad hoc." Even still, that's possible, and these are a decent value for every day needs until I do that (with the bread, serrated, and other knives).

I actually do have 2 Shun Hiro knives I was gifted (8" Chef + 10" Slicing) which I will use sometimes. They're already not part of my current "block" so nothing would change there, until I built my own set.

I'll probably just keep the damn Global set for the both of us to use, and I can always, over time, build something nice. We'll see....


----------



## BostonTommy (Dec 9, 2018)

rick alan said:


> Boston Tommy, are you actually from Boston MA?
> 
> You will do most of our work for us if you search these posts for "knife sets" in general, and Global and F. Dick in particular. Most of us here would rather recommend 2 or 3 knives of great dollar value that would be particularly useful to you. But I will say that the only real + to the F.Dick set is that it comes with a decent sized chefs, and you'd likely prefer their handles also. But I personally would like to see you spend EU700+ elsewise, and that would include some sharpening gear, or plan.


Oh - and.... I'm not originally from Boston (but grew up in Connecticut), but I went to school at BU and worked there for a bit. I'm out in the Bay Area now 

T


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Ahahaha, just looked at the WS propaganda - $825 suggested retail. With the shun hiros you really can't justify the global purchase, not in the least. $320 for what amount to 5 largely redundant beater/practice knives to go with your shuns. Please TB, take them back, unless the wife just likes the way they look.

Get a mag-strip; Geshin Stainless bread knife (if you really want one), parer and 150 petty; Fibrox 8 and 10" chefs (your beaters); and think about how you are going to keep these sharp.

BTW, be careful with those shuns, SG-2 steel cannot handle rough use, at all, they will chip big time. You need a good cutting surface (no bamboo, hard plastic, teak or acacia) and good technique. No slamming or twisting.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

For what you will need in a home setting you could probably find a variety of knife sets for under the amount you paid for the Globals. That being said, if your wife bought them for you, you should just let it be regardless of if you like them or not and just tell her what a wonderful job picking them out she did.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Well BT was considering trading them for the Dicks, very good chance wifey doesn't consider herself a knife afficianado, your call BT, you likely know what turns the woman off or on.


----------

